# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Sms i fundit...

## Disa

Sme i fundit se keni marr.........

----------


## Lexuesi_

...dmth te tregoj nga kush a po ?

----------


## Izadora

u nisa 


Vetem kaq kishte shkrujt , a thu se kishte frik se mos ju maroshin germat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Disa

> ...dmth te tregoj nga kush a po ?


Po te tregoshe se cfare te ka shkruajt ndokushe ne sms te fundit.

----------


## Endless

he si ju duka cunave? lol

----------


## Station

Nga Ministria e Mjedisit me text: "Mos merni frymë, ajri është i ndotur" :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Sms i fundit nga vodafone qe mund te perdor fb nga tel .

----------


## broken_smile

Veni, Vidi, Vici  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

I fundit...kishte qen gabim.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Po te tregoshe se cfare te ka shkruajt ndokushe ne sms te fundit.



...Aha..ok keshtu.

Une ja dergova Te Dua.
Kur pas pak me tha Idiot mos fol palidhje.

Kur shikova kisha pas dergu sms gabim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Filani tha kshu per Ty, filan'ja komentoi te statusi jot, filan fisteku komentoi ne komentin qe beri kjo filan'ja per Ty pak me pare, ai tjetri u var-tag te 1foto juaj qepare. Keto, jane mesazhe FB, text celli- me kishin share, lol

----------


## Endless

[QUOTE=broken_smile;2868614]Veni, Vidi, Vici  :ngerdheshje: [/QUOTE

Cezari ta paska derguar kete sms ty zogu? Lol

----------


## broken_smile

[QUOTE=Endless;2868628]


> Veni, Vidi, Vici [/QUOTE
> 
> Cezari ta paska derguar kete sms ty zogu? Lol


edhe pyet?  :i qetë:

----------


## Dar_di

> ...Aha..ok keshtu.
> 
> Une ja dergova Te Dua.
> Kur pas pak me tha Idiot mos fol palidhje.
> 
> Kur shikova kisha pas dergu sms gabim


Looool....


Mesazhi i fundit: _"Më 1.10.2010.."_

----------


## ChuChu

po kur te dergojne mesazh e te thone vetem 'ok"
ok i mamit tat. me harxhojne leket per nje oqej. e kisha 3fish billin e tel vetem nga txt messages. refuzoj ta ndryshoj planin e tel. 
 :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Falco115

Sms i fundit qe mora ishte nje kredi prej 5 euro, e në fakt nuk e di kush eshte derguesi, por sigurisht me vone donatori do lajmrohet.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Looool....
> 
> 
> Mesazhi i fundit: _"Më 1.10.2010.."_



Oo Dar Di... asgja nuk kuptova nga ky mesazh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> I fundit...kishte qen gabim.


 :ngerdheshje: 

Sms i adresuar gabim   me ka ardhe  turqisht  (te pakten keshtu u duk nga shkrimi ) 
Tre here rradhasi .E kishte shfrytezuar te gjith hapsiren e sms-it .

Dank dio  qe nuk di turqisht , se u lexua nga personi i gabuar   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Oo Dar Di... asgja nuk kuptova nga ky mesazh


*Don te thote qe mesazhi i fundit ka qen me 01/10/2010.
te mjafton aq?

Para pes minutash.
nje mesazh qe me gezoj pa mase...*

----------


## -delvina-

Dil se mbrijta:$:P

----------

